# any body from indiana



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

any body live in indiana on this forum just curious.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

everybody from indiana left a long time ago.


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

yeh thats wat i thought just wondering


----------



## simonssymfony (Mar 5, 2012)

hello im from osceola indiana


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

where the heck is oceola...sounds like some kind of margarine...oh wait...that's oelo..lol
i have friends that live in richmond and oooooooolatic..or is it oolalatic....and a couple of other places...


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm from Indiana! But I'm attending college in Michigan.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I'm from Indiana................far from Indiana....lol


----------

